# Olympus OM-D EM-1



## Don Haines (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems that Olympus was now completely abandoned four-thirds for the mirror less micro four thirds.... I think everyone knew it would happen, but now it is official.

Interestingly enough, the OM-D EM-1 uses on chip phase detection for focusing (shades of 70D, but only 37 points) and a 2.3 megapixel EVF. Kind of makes one wonder if the Rebel line will slowly be replaced by the EOS-M line.... Mirrorless is steadily getting better...


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 22, 2013)

The EOS 100D should have been a mirrorless camera, in my opinion.


----------

